# Bad Truffles



## scognamiglio (Jan 17, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how I know when a fresh truffle has gone bad?


----------



## deepsouthnyc (Mar 14, 2009)

Things to look for would include:  soft, spongy, ammonia smell, taste bad, doesn't smell good, molded, infested with worms. That would be the easiest tell.


----------



## garrettjames (Oct 25, 2011)

Quite easy to tell as said above. It's good to individually wrap truffles in paper towels and keep in container in refrigeration. When being used in service pull what you need for the night and let come to room temp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

